# Guidance for Fibro patients having elective surgery



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

An article from Immune Support with good tips for Fibro patients! Don't forget to look it over if you're going to have to have surgery soon!http://www.immunesupport.com/library/showa...mp;B1=EM071107F


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Bingo! I knew it! When I had my ovaries removed in 2002, I went in to a severe flare, which was almost unbearable. Thanks for this info!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Doesn't it feel good to know that you KNEW your body?! I wish this was something that doctors were aware of, and could warn their patients about. At least now you know you were right!!


----------



## cyndiew (Jun 16, 2007)

That's an excellent article, M&M. Wish I had seen it prior to my back surgery last year! I think I'll save it in case I have to go back for more.Thank you!


----------

